# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  بيان حال أشهر كتب التفسير للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد :

فهذا كلام حق لفضيلة  الشيخ  العلامة  صالح  آل  الشيخ  حول  أشهر  كتب  التفسير  وبيان حالها ومدى درجة الاستفادة منها. 

وأرجو من المولى عز وجل ان يوفقنا لما فيه خير الدنيا و الاخرة...

**التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور**


"كتاب التحرير والتنوير فهو كتاب اعتنى به صاحبه بالبلاغة، ومؤلفه هو ابن  عاشور أحد علماء تونس المشهورين في اللغة الحفاظ، وله مؤلفات في البلاغة،  منها موجز في البلاغة نفيس جدا له مطبوع في تونس قديما وطبق قواعد البلاغة  في تفسير القرآن؛ لكنه ما فرق في البلاغة بين البلاغة العربية السلفية وبين  البلاغة المعتزلية الخلفية؛ فإن البلاغة قسمان:

-منها بلاغة، تعني النظر في علوم اللغة في القرآن على وَفق ما وضع من قواعد  البلاغة ويكون هذا صحيحا، وهذا إذا كان على وفق علوم العرب وما قرره السلف  وما قرر في العقائد فهذا لاشك من العلم النافع الغزير.
-ومنها أشياء مما أحدثه الناس بعد ذلك ولا يُحتاج إليها أصلا.

فهو خلط هذا؛ يعني طبق قواعد البلاغة وأسس البلاغة وتفصيلات البلاغة في  القرآن وهو كتاب نافع للمتخصصين، أما طالب العلم المبتدئ، فلا يذهب إليه  ولا يطّلع عليه؛ لأن فيه كثيرا من التأويلات والتحريفات التي في جنسه من  كتب من لم يستق من عين عقيدة السلف رحمهم الله تعالى."

==============================

**أيسر التفاسير للجزائري**

وكتاب أيسر التفاسير للجزائري هو كتاب مختصر وعليه بعض الملاحظات؛ لكن في  الجملة لا بأس به،  وعليه بعض الملاحظات لاحظها عليه العلماء، ما يحتاج  نمثل بأمثلة، موجودة الملاحظات، وهو في الجملة كتاب نافع سليم من البدع؛  لكن ربما نقل أشياء أو ظن أشياء من الحق وهي من أقوال أهل البدع أو من  أقوال أهل العصر في المحدثات وتشبيه ما في القرآن من أخبار بما في العصر من  مستجدات ووسائل ونحو ذلك.

==============================  =====


**في ظلال لقرآن**

أما كتاب في ظلال القرآن فهو كتاب دعوي، ولا يصح أن يُنسب إلى كتب التفاسير
وإنما هو كما ذكر صاحبه في مقدمة كتابه أنه مشاعر له وتدبُّر في الآيات،  فليس من كتب التفاسير؛ لأنه لم يفسر الآية على وفق تفاسير الذين اعتنوا  بالتفسير، وإن كان يسمى تفسيرا في هذا العصر؛ لأنه كثرت كتب التفاسير التي  على منواله.

هو كتاب رام صاحبه فيه أن يضع قواعد ومرجعا للدعاة ولمن يتأثرون بطريقته  على القرآن الكريم، وكتابه في مواضع أحسن العبارة جدا مما يُستفاد منه، وفي  مواضع أخر أساء العبارة لما فيه من تأويلات وما فيه من متابعة للمعتزلة أو  متابعة للأشاعرة، وهو ليس عنده أمر واضح بل ربما انتقد السلف في اهتمامهم  ببعض مسائل الاعتقاد كما ذكر في أول سورة الأنفال عند قوله: زَادَتْهُمْ  إِيمَانًا?[الأنفال:2]، فإنه ظنّ أن مبحث أو ذكر أن مبحث زيادة الإيمان  ونقصانه أنه مباحث علم الكلام، وهذا في أمثاله من المآخذات الكبيرة عليه،  هذا في مسائل الصفات.

وهناك مسائل أخر كمسائل التكفير فإن عند مؤلفه وهو السيد قطب إبراهيم رحمه  الله تعالى عنده كثير من الغلو في هذه المسائل،. ....."[للاستزادة راجع  المكتبة]

===========================

**تفسير الفخر الرازي**

"لهذا في هذه البلاد كان العلماء من قديم يمنعون التفاسير الضالة مثل تفسير  الفخر الرازي مثلا أو مثل تفاسير الأشاعرة ونحوها تمنع من نحو عشرين  ثلاثين سنة بعد ثلاثين يعني من عشرين سنة فأكثر أو نقول خمس وعشرون سنة  فأكثر كانت تمنع تفاسير مثل تفسير الفخر الرازي لا يباع أصلا، وقد ذكر لي  بعض علمائنا أنه لما كان يدرس  التفسير  على -يعني في الكليات- وكان يدرسهم  الشيخ   عبد الرزاق عفيفي حفظه الله ذكروا له أنه: لِمَ لا نرجع إلى تفسير الفخر  الرازي ولتفسير فلان ولتفسير فلان؟ فقال لهم كلمة من بصير حاذق ناقد قال:  "علماؤكم أرادوا لكم السلامة في دينكم، وتلكم الكتب فيها شوك وأنتم لا  تحسنون الابتعاد عن الشوك، ولا استخراج الشوك". هذه كلمة معبرة نفيسة منه  رحمه الله، مثل تفاسير الأشاعرة الكبيرة ما كانت تباع عندنا من قديم."


============================


**تفسير الطبري**

"تفسير ابن جرير يعد الكتاب العظيم في  التفسير   ترى فيه البحث في القراءات، ترى فيه البحث في اللسان واللغة، ترى فيه  الاحتجاج بأبيات العرب على المعاني، ترى فيه المباحث النحوية المختلفة  والاحتجاج لأحد الأقوال بقول طائفة من النحاة ونحو ذلك، فالإمام ابن جرير  خلط هذه العلوم في تفسيره، ترى فيه البحوث الفقهية عند بعض الآيات.
يعني أن كتاب ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى يعد كتابا جامعا لعلوم التفسير"

**تفسير الجلالين**

الذي ينبغي على طالب العلم بالتفسير أن يعتني أولا بمعاني المفردات أن يعلم  المعنى للمفردة؛ يعني في آية لا يعلم معنى الكلمة منها يذهب يبحث عن معنى  هذه الكلمة في التفاسير المختصرة ومن التفاسير المختصرة التي تعتني ببيان  بعض الكلمات تفسير الجلالين -الجلال المحلي والجلال السيوطي- على بدع في  تفسيرهما.
لكن العلماء في هذه البلاد قد أقرؤوا على  التفسير   للطلاب في مرحلة المعاهد كما هو معلوم؛ وذلك لأن البدع التي فيه معلومة  وهي قليلة بالنسبة للانتفاع الكثير الذي فيه، وإذا رام التفصيل أكثر له أن  يستزيد يذهب إلى تفسير ابن كثير، إلى تفسير ابن جرير، إلى تفاسير أهل اللغة  وهكذا."

س/ ما رأيك أن تكون القراءة** مختصر الرفاعي** لابن كثير ؟

ج/" ليس بمناسب."

**الزمخشري, الثعلبي, الوجيز للواحدي**

"وَفِي التَّفْسِيرِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْمَوْضُوعَاتِ قِطْعَةٌ كَبِيرَةٌ  مِثْلُ الْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي يَرْوِيهِ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ وَالْوَاحِدِيُّ  والزَّمَخْشَرِي فِي فَضَائِلِ سُوَرِ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةً سُورَةً  فَإِنَّهُ مَوْضُوعٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ.

والثَّعْلَبِيُّ هُوَ فِي نَفْسِهِ كَانَ فِيهِ خَيْرٌ وَدِينٌ وَكَانَ  حَاطِبَ لَيْلٍ يَنْقُلُ مَا وُجِدَ فِي كُتُبِ التَّفْسِيرِ مِنْ صَحِيحٍ  وَضَعِيفٍ وَمَوْضُوعٍ.
والْوَاحِدِيُّ صَاحِبُهُ كَانَ أَبْصَرَ مِنْهُ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ ; لَكِنْ هُوَ أَبْعَدُ عَنْ السَّلَامَةِ وَاتِّبَاعِ السَّلَفِ.

**تفسير الامام البغوي**

والبغوي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُخْتَصَرٌ مِنْ الثَّعْلَبِيِّ لَكِنَّهُ صَانَ  تَفْسِيرَهُ مِنْ الْأَحَادِيثِ الْمَوْضُوعَةِ وَالْآرَاءِ  الْمُبْتَدَعَةِ  .

**حقائق التأويل للسلمي,تفسير ابن العربي,روح المعاني للآلوسي**

"ثَم كتب كثيرة من جنس كتاب حقائق التأويل لأبي عبد الرحمن السلمي الصوفي المشهور وهو كتاب مطبوع، وكذلك كتاب  التفسير   تفسير القرآن المشهور لأبي بكر ابن العربي، وكذلك ما ذكره في الإشاريات  الألوسي في أواخر كل مجموعة من الآيات يفسرها في كتابه روح المعاني، هذه  تسمى التفاسير الإشارية.

و**التفاسير الإشارية على أقسام:**

القسم الاول: منها أن يكون المعنى الذي ذكروه صحيحا في نفسه؛ لكن كما قال  شيخ الإسلام الآية لا تدل عليه، فتكون الآية مثلا في فتح من الفتوح في  الجهاد، فيفسر الآية بفتح القلب؛ فتح باب المجاهدة في القلب، وأن هذا يعقب  نصرا على الشيطان، فيجعل الجهاد جهاد القلب والنصر والغلبة -غلبة العدو  الكافر الذي هو الشطيان-، هذا المعنى في نفسه صحيحا؛ لكن هو معنى لم يرد  بالآية

**القسم الثاني**: أن يكون  التفسير  باطلا في نفسه

**القسم الثالث**: معاني يتوقف فيها لا يمكن أن تحكم عليها في نفسها بالصحة ولا  بالبطلان، وذلك لاشتمالها على مصطلحات للصوفية، فيتوقف تصحيح المعنى أو  إبطاله على فهم تلك المصطلحات.

وجميع هذه الأنواع الثلاثة والأقسام الثلاثة لا تمت إلى الآية بصلة لأنها من باب الإشاريات عندهم."

**من المكتبة الالكترونية المفرغة

منتدى دار القران*

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

* تفسير الخازن*

 * وهو مختصر من البغوي مع إضافات، وله شهرة  وانتشار بغير هذه البلاد ، صاحبه يذكر أقوال بعض المتصوفة، وله عناية بذكر ما يتعلق  بالمرققات .http://www.khudheir.com/****/1447**.   * 

* تفسير ابن عطية*

* أثنى عليه شيخ الإسلام وهو مطبوع متداول ،  ومحقق ، وهو كتاب نافع .* http://www.khudheir.com/****/1447






* تفسير الآلوسي ( روح  المعاني )*

* طُبع مِراراً ، وهو تفسير جامِع وفيه  عِناية بالصِّناعة اللَّفظيَّة وفيه نُكات وطرائف غريبة جدًّا إلاّ أنَّهُ ليس من  أهل التَّحقيق خَلَط التَّفسير المأثُور بالتَّفسير بالرَّأي بتفاسير المُبتدعة  الذِّي يُسمُّونهُ التَّفسير الإشاري وهو خليطٌ ومزيجٌ من هذه المصادر وهو أيضاً لا  يُفرِّق بين العالم المُحقِّق وبين غيرِهِ فتجدُهُ كثيراً ما يقول قال الإمام  المُحقِّق ابن القيِّم ، وقال الشيخ مُحي الدِّين قُدِّسَ سِرُّهُ ابن عربي ،  فيجمعُ بين الضَّبِّ والحُوت .* http://www.khudheir.com/****/1819

* عمدة التفسير عن الحافظ  ابن كثيرلأحمد شاكر*



* وهو من أفضل المختصرات لتفسير الحافظ ابن  كثير على أن الأصل لا 
*


*يغني عنه شيء .*
http://www.khudheir.com/****/1417



* تنوير المقباس من تفسير  ابن عباس* 

 * للفيروز آبادي ، صاحب القامُوس ، وهو كتاب  مُختصر في مُجلَّدٍ واحد وتحليل لفظي ، وكُلُّهُ من طريق الكلبي فلا يثبت عن ابن  عباس ، أما مرويَّات ابن عباس في التَّفسير هذا فيه رسائل وكتب أما كتاب من  أوَّلِهِ إلى آخره كله مُؤلَّف قديم باسم تفسير ابن عباس لا يوجد إلا تنوير المقباس  .* http://www.khudheir.com/****/1846
* التفسير المنير لوهبة  الزحيلي*

 * تفسير تفصيلي تحليلي ، فيه فوائد ، و  نُكات ، وطرائف ؛ لكنهُ ليس مثل تفاسير الأئِمَّة المُحقِّقين مثل ابن كثير أو ابن  جرير أو غيرهما من أهل العلم ، تفاسير المُعاصرين يُستفاد منها ما يزيدونَهُ مِمَّا  اسْتَجَدّ على كُتب الأئِمَّة ؛ و إلاَّ فالمُعوَّل في هذا الباب على أهل التَّحقيق  .*من كلام الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير .http://www.khudheir.com/****/3254.
 *تفسير  ابن جزي الأندلسي*
*  هذا تفسير مُختصر فيه تحليل لفظي ، وفيه مُقدِّمة جميلة وجيِّدة في غريب القرآن  ،  وتفسير متين ، وهو أطول من الجلالين بحجم البيضاوي وهو نافع لطالب العلم ؛ لكنهُ لا  يسلم من شيءٍ من التَّأويل ، ولا أدري الرِّكَّة التي في بعض أساليبه و تعبيراته  راجعة إلى أنَّ النُّسخ التِّي اعتُمِد عليها في الطَّبع فيها شيءٍ من ذلك ، أو  أنَّ الكتاب مبناهُ على شيء من الصُّعُوبة في الأُسلُوب والرِّكَّة في التَّعبير ؛  لكن الذي يظهرُ لي أنَّهُ من النُّسخ .*http://www.khudheir.com/****/646 
*  زاد المسير لابن الجوزي*
 *زاد  المسير معرُوفٌ أنَّهُ يجمع ما قِيل في الآية وفي الكلمة من تفاسير السَّلف بطريقةٍ  مُختصرة جدًّا ، وهو كتابٌ جامع لتفاسير السَّلف ، ولأقاويل الأئِمَّة من  المُفسِّرين ؛ لكن بطريقةٍ مُختصرة ، وهو نافع لطالب العلم المُتوسِّط ، وأفضل  طبعاته طبعة المكتب الاسلامي .*http://www.khudheir.com/****/644

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

موضوعٌ رائع ... جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*تفسير أضواء البيان
تفسير أضواء البيان في أحكام القرآن غالباً، وفيه مباحث لغويَّة وبيانيَّة وغيرها  من المباحث التي يحتاجُها المُفسِّر؛ لكن هو معدود في كتب أحكام القرآن يعني  الاستنباط من القرآن على طريقة الفقهاء المجتهدين، والشيخ نحسبه من أهل الاجتهاد،  فليس من قبيل التفسير بالرأي؛ إنما هو استنباط من القران في جُملته، وهو معتمد على  كتب الأئمة المُتقدمين يُفاضل ويُرجِّح بين أقوالهم ويُوجِّه ويختار ويرد ويُفنِّد،  وكثير منه مأخوذ من تفسير القرطبي الجامع لأحكام القرآن ويستقل -رحمه الله-  بالتَّوجيه والاختيار المُوفَّق الذي غالباً ما يقوله فيه قال مُقيِّدُهُ -عفا الله  عنهُ- هذه اختيارات الشيخ، والشيخ من أهل النَّظر في هذا الباب وهو مُجتهد إنْ أصاب  فله أجران وإنْ لم يُحالفهُ الصَّواب لهُ أجرٌ واحد والآلة مُكتملةٌ عندهُ، ومثلي  لا يسأل عن الشيخ -رحمه الله-. http://www.khudheir.com/****/347*
*   تفسير ابن أبي حاتم** طبعة  تفسير ابن أبي حاتمالتي طُبعت قبل  عشرة سنوات في عشرة مجلدات هي نسخة مُلفَّقة!  وتَحُلْ بعض الإشكال؛ لأنَّ الكتاب ضروري لطالب العلم؛ لكنْ تحُل الإشكال إلى أنْ يُوجد نُسخ  مُحقَّقة، وأعرف أنَّ الكتاب الموجُود منهُ مُحقَّق في جامعة أمُّ القرى في رسائل  دُكتُوراه.* 
http://www.khudheir.com/****/348 

  تفسير الجلالين   تفسير الجلالين طُبع منذ خمسين عاماً تقريباً في مطبعة المعارف بمصر  في مجلدين بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد شاكر, هذه أفضل الطبعات عندي لمن وجدها, مع أنه طُبع  أيضاً في طبعات كثيرة جداً ولعل من أفضل الطبعات الجديدة طبعة الصفي المباركفوري  -رحمه الله-. http://www.khudheir.com/****/345
*  التَّفسير المُيسَّر*
 ما  رأيُكم في تفسير كتاب التَّفسير المُيسَّر والاقتصار عليهِ إجمالاً وذلك عند  التِّلاوة ومعرفة المعنى العام؟   التفسير المُيسَّر هذا الذِّي طبعتهُ وزارة الشُّؤُون الإسلاميَّة حديثاً تفسير  جيِّد في الجُملة وواضح وبيِّن ذكرُوا فيه بعض المُلاحظات اليسيرة ولكن أنا ما وقفت  على شيءٍ منها وهو كتاب في الجُملة نافع؛ لكنْ ما يُربَّى طالب العلم على مثل هذا  الأُسلُوب، يعني في وقت الحاجة والعوز الإنسان يأخُذُهُ معهُ بيدِهِ  ليقرأ في  قرآن ويُراجع بسُرعة؛ لكن طالب علم يُريد أنْ يأتي هذا العلم من أبوابِهِ لا  يُربَّى على مثل هذه الكُتُب. 
http://www.khudheir.com/****/113 
*  تفسير البيضاوي*
  تفسير البيضاوي عليه حواشي كثيرة مثل حاشية زاده, التي يتفق المترجمون على أنها  أفضل الحواشي, وهناك حاشية الشهاب, وهناك حاشية القونوى وهناك حاشية ابن التمجيد,  وهناك حاشية الكازروني, حواشي كثيرة منها المطبوع ومنها المخطوط، والكتاب  بحواشيه  لا يسلم من ملحوظات عقدية فلينتبه لها ، ثم إن البيضاوي يورد الأحاديث الموضوعة في  فضائل السور ولا ينبه على وضعها http://www.khudheir.com/****/87
*  تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي*  تفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي, هذا مناسب للمتعلم وغير المتعلم, للمتخصص في  العلوم الشرعية وفي غيرها, للطبيب, للمهندس, للمثقف, للتاجر, لرب الأسرة, لربة  البيت, كل يستفيد منه؛ لأنه صيغ بأسلوب العصر.http://www.khudheir.com/****/85

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي -حفظه الله- 
تفسير الزمخشري
السؤال:
يجوز اقتناء تفسير الزمخشري وقراءته؟
جواب الشيخ:
إذا كان مقتنيه طالب علم وعنده بصيرة، ولا يخشى من تأثيره عليه، فلا بأس أن يستفيد منه؛
لأن فيه بلاغة في أسلوبه، والمعاني التي يقررها.
أما إذا كان مبتدئًا فلا ينبغي أن يقتنيه، بل يقرأ في كتب التفسير الميسرة -
كتفسير الشيخ السعدي وتفسير الحافظ ابن كثير أي التفاسير السلفية.
أما أن يقتني تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري أو مفاتيح الغيب للرازي ففيه طوام أيضًا
فيه بيان وتقرير لشبه أهل الباطل، حتى أنه قرر وجوب تعلم السحر
حتى قال بعض العلماء:
فيه كل شيء إلا التفسير
نقل ابن كثير عن الرازي أنه أوجب تعلم السحر
استدل بقوله: "قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ "
والعلم في ذاته شربف، والسحر علم من العلم فيجب تعلمه.
هكذا يقول.
فتفسير الكشاف للزمخشري أو مفاتيح الغيب للرازي لا ينبغي للمبتدئ أن يقتنيهما
لكن طالب العلم الذي عنده بصيرة لا بأس أن يستفيد منها               قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله عن تفسير الصابوني
و كلكم لا بد أنه سمع بالشيخ الصابوني الذي اختصر تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله فقد وضع في المقدمة بيانا بأنه اقتصر في مختصره هذا على الأحاديث الصحيحة فقط و هذه في الحقيقة أمنية يعني هامة جدا نتمناها أن تتحقق في كل التفاسير المتداولة بين أيدي الناس فلما قرأنا هذه المقدمة استبشرنا من قرأتها خيرا لكن سرعان ما تحقق أنه لم يصدق الخُبر الخبر ذالك لأننا وجدنا في هذا المختصر أحاديث كثيرة و كثيرة جدا تدور بين الضعف و الوضع و بعضها مما أشار الأصل و هو الحافظ ابن كثير الى ضعفها لكنه هو لجهله بهذا العلم لم يفهم تلك الاشارة فاعتبر سكوت ابن كثير عن الافصاح و التصريح بضعفها اقرارا لثبوتها و لذالك التفاسير العربية اليوم التي تؤلف أو تختصر لا بد من ملاحظة الكلام السابق أن يجتمع على ذالك جماعة من أهل الاختصاص في كل علم يتطلبه الموضوع الذي هم ينبغي أن يتفقوا عليه
الشريط رقم 654 من سلسلة الهدى و النور ...................                                                     كلام الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله حول بعض التفاسير السائل:تفسير الظلال؟
الشيخ:تفسير الظلال تفسير أدبي يعني بأسلوب أدبي و فيه انفلات في تعبيراته و في كلامه فهو الحقيقة صاحبه أديب و ليس بمفسر و ليس بعالم و انما هو أديب يتكلم بأسلوبه الخاص و يأتي بأمور سيئة و أمور قبيحة و طوام لسيما في ما يتعلق ببعض أصحاب الرسول ، ببعض رسل الله الكرام ، كلام سيء ،نعم
السائل:كذالك جاء سؤال في قراءة هذا التفسير أو دراسته للأخذ بالأسلوب الأدبي
الشيخ:ما ينبغي ما ينبغي أن يشتغل بهذا التفسير لأن فيه بلاء و فيه شر، نعم
السائل:كذالك يقول هل تفسير الشيخ الشعراوي من تفسير أهل السنة و الجماعة؟
الشيخ:الشعراوي؟
السائل:نعم
الشيخ:الشعراوي الموجود المتأخر؟
السائل:نعم
الشيخ: لا ليس من أهل السنة و الجماعة هو من أهل التأويل
الشريط رقم 319 من شرح الشيخ على سنن الترمذي
" بدائع التفسير الجامع لتفسير الإمام ابن القيم " للشيخ يسري السيد محمد فأجاب خَطِّيًّا بالآتي :
بدائع التفسير . يلاحظ ما يأتي :
1- لم يستوعب .
2- عزوه ما في الفوائد المشوق . وهو غلط لأنه ليس له
3- وهذا مهم : وهو أن ابن القيم – رحمه الله تعالى – قد يسوق تفسير الآية على لسان صاحب القول المرجوح ، فينقله صاحب كتاب / بدائع التفسير . وهذا بالطبع لا يعتبر تفسير ثم راجحا في نظر ابن القيم .من كلام الشيخ بكر ابوزيد..                             كلام الشيخ الابراهيمي في تفسير الرازي رحمه الله تعالى يقول الشيخ عليه رحمة الله ¨"وإنّك لتطالع تفسير الرازي مثلاً فتتلمّح من جملته ذكاء يشع , وقريحة تتقد , وألمعيّة تكاد تنتزع منك بنات صدرك , فتظنّ أن سينكشف لك عن الجهات المتّصلة بنفسك من القرآن , ويجلي لك سُنن الله في الأنفس والآفاق .
وإذا بالظّن يخيب , والفال يكذب , وإذ ترى تلك القوى مصروفة إلى جهة غير التي تريد , وترى الرجل وقد غُلِب على ذكائه , وجرفته العادة التي تملكه إلى الآراء والعقليات وإثارة الشبهات .
وترى ذلك الذهن العاتي يتخبّط في مضائق هي دون قدر القرآن ودون قيمة ذلك الذهن حتى ليسف فيزعم لك –مثلاً – أنّ أولى العلم في قوله تعالى : " شهد الله أنّه لا إله إلاّ هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائماً بالقسط " هم أهل الأصول .
ونحن نعتقد أن الرّجل وأمثاله من الأذكياء ما أتوا إلا من غرامهم بهذه المباحث الكلامية واستهتارهم فيها

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

زبدة التفسير / للأشقر


الكتاب جيد من حيث الإختصار و جرى فيه مختصره على طريقة أهل السنة و  الجماعة في تقرير الصفات و خلّص تفسيره مما وزقع فيه الشوكاني في تفسيره من  التأويل و التفويض أفاده معالي الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه  الله تعالى في بعض محاضراته و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

كتاب الضوء المنير في علم التفسير « للشيخ علي الحمد الصالحي ، جمع فيه  تفسير ابن القيم – – من تآليفه المطبوعة . وهو مطبوع في ستة مجلدات وهو من  الكتب التي جمعت تفسير ابن القيم .فهو أحسنها عرضاً وترتيباً ، وأفضلها من  حيث تخريج الأحاديث والحكم عليها . كما أنه قدّم له بمقدمة حول تفسير ابن  القيم ، ومنهجه فيه .

ويؤخذ على هذا الكتاب أنه لم يستوعب جميع أقوال ابن القيم في التفسير ، بل  فاته عدد غير قليل منها ، كما يؤخذ عليه إدخاله فيه ما ليس من تفسير ابن  القيم ؛ فقد أدخل فيه الأقوال التي جمعها من كتاب » الفوائد المشوق «  المنسوب خطأً إلى ابن القيم ،مع أنه ليس له. وقد نبّه الجامع على هذا الخطأ  ، وذكر أنه سيستدركه في طبعة أخرى ، كما ذكر أنه قد استوعب ما فاته

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

حاشية الجمل على تفسير الجلالين

السؤال: أحسن الله إليكم سماحة الوالد ، يقول السائل : ما هو رأي سماحتكم في حاشية الجمل على تفسير الجلالين؟

الجواب: حاشية جيدة وحافلة بالمعلومات، فيستفاد منها، وإن كانت لا تخلو من الأخطاء، لكن طالب العلم يستفيد منها، 
ونحن كنا في المعهد يوم ندرس الجلالين كنا ندرسها معه ونستفيد منها فائدة عظيمة؛ نعم.

http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/Fata...x?PageID=13555

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز* تأليف: أبي محمد عبدالحق بن غالب ابن عطية الأندلسي الغرناطي الحافظ القاضي (ت 546 هـ) . تفسير ضخم للقرآن الكريم، يجمع فيه ابن عطية بين سهولة العبارة ودقة التعبير، يورد من التفسير المأثور ، ويختار منه في غير إكثار ، وينقل عن ابن جرير كثيراً ، كما ينقل عن غيره مع المناقشة ، كثير الاستشهاد بالشعر العربي، معنيّ بالشواهد الأدبية، يحتكم إلى اللغة العربية لدى توجيهه بعض المعاني ، كثير الاهتمام بالصناعة النحوية .
عقد الإمام ابن تيمية مقارنة بين تفسير ابن عطيةوتفسير الزمخشري في فتاواه بقوله : « وتفسير ابن عطية خير من تفسير الزمخشري وأصح نقلاً وبحثاً ، وأبعد عن البدع ، وإن اشتمل على بعضها ، بل هو خير منه بكثير، بل لعله أرجح هذه التفاسير» .[1]
وقال ابن تيمية  في موضع آخر: « وتفسير ابن عطية وأمثاله أتبع للسنة والجماعة وأسلم من  البدعة من تفسير الزمخشري ولو ذكر كلام السلف الموجود في التفاسير المأثورة  عنهم على وجهه لكان أحسن وأجمل فإنه كثيرا ما ينقل من تفسير محمد بن جرير  الطبري ـ وهو من أجل التفاسير وأعظمها قدرا ـ ثم إنه يدع ما نقله ابن جرير  عن السلف لا يحكيه بحال ويذكر ما يزعم أنه قول المحققين وإنما يعني بهم  طائفة من أهل الكلام الذين قرروا أصولهم بطرق من جنس ما قررت المعتزلة به  أصولهم وإن كانوا أقرب إلى السنة من المعتزلة لكن ينبغي أن يعطى كل ذي حق  حقه ويعرف أن هذا من جملة التفسير على المذهب ... أهـ  »

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

*سُئِلَ  شيخ الإسلام* *عن جندي نسخ بيده صحيح مسلم والبخاري  والقرآن، وهو ناو كتابة الحديث والقرآن العظيم، وإن سمع بورق أو أقلام اشترى بألف  درهم، وقال‏*:‏ *أنا  إن شاء اللّه أكتب في جميع هذا الورق أحاديث الرسول والقرآن، ويؤمل آمالاً بعيدة،  فهل يأثم أو لا‏؟‏ وأي التفاسير أقرب إلى الكتاب والسنة ‏؟‏ الزمخشري‏؟‏ أم  القرطبي‏؟‏ أم البغوي‏؟‏ أو غير هؤلاء‏؟‏* 
*فأجاب‏*:‏ 
الحمد  للّه، ليس عليه إثم فيما ينويه ويفعله من كتابة العلوم الشرعية‏.‏ فإن كتابة القرآن  والأحاديث الصحيحة والتفاسير الموجودة الثابتة من أعظم القربات والطاعات‏.‏  
وأما التفاسير التي في أيدي الناس، فأصحها تفسير محمد بن جرير الطبري؛ فإنه  يذكر مقالات السلف بالأسانيد الثابتة، وليس فيه بدعة، ولا ينقل عن المتهمين، كمقاتل  بن بكير والكلبي، والتفاسير غير المأثورة بالأسانيد كثيرة، كتفسير عبد الرزاق، وعبد  بن حميد، ووكيع وابن أبي شيبة ‏[‏فى المطبوعة‏:‏ قتيبة‏]‏، وأحمد بن حنبل، وإسحاق  بن راهويه‏.‏ 
 وأما  التفاسير الثلاثة المسؤول عنها، فأسلمها من البدعة والأحاديث الضعيفة ‏[‏البغوي‏]‏  لكنه مختصر من ‏[‏تفسير الثعلبي‏]‏ وحذف منه الأحاديث الموضوعة والبدع التي فيه،  وحذف أشياء غير ذلك‏.‏ 
وأما الواحدي، فإنه تلميذ الثعلبي، وهو أخبر منه  بالعربية، لكن الثعلبي فيه سلامة من البدع، وإن ذكرها تقليدًا لغيره، وتفسيره  وتفسير الواحدي ‏[‏البسيط والوسيط والوجيز‏]‏ فيها فوائد جليلة وفيها غَثٌّ كثير من  المنقولات الباطلة وغيرها‏.‏ 
وأما الزمخشري، فتفسيره مَحْشُوّ بالبدعة، وعلى  طريقة المعتزلة من إنكار الصفات والرؤية والقول بِخلْق القرآن، وأنكر أن الله مريد  للكائنات وخالق لأفعال العباد، وغير ذلك من أصول المعتزلة‏.‏ 
وأصولهم خمسة،  يسمونها‏:‏ التوحيد، والعدل، والمنزلة بين المنزلتين، وإنفاذ الوعيد، والأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر‏.‏  لكن معنى التوحيد عندهم‏:‏ يتضمن نفي الصفات؛ ولهذا  سمي ابن التومرت ‏[‏هو أبو عبد اللّه محمد بن عبد اللّه بن تومرت، الفقيه الأصولي  الزاهد، كان لهجا بعلم الكلام، وألف عقيدة لقبها بالمرشدة، وكان فيه تشيع، أخذ عن  أبي حامد الغزالي‏]‏ أصحابه الموحدين، وهذا إنما هو إلحاد في أسماء اللّه وآياته‏.‏

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

السؤال
  ما نصيحتكم لنا في قراءة تفسير الظلال؟

الجواب
  تفسير الظلال للشيخ سيد قطب رحمه الله فيه خلط بين الغث والسمين، وهو من  الكتاب في الحقيقة وليس من العلماء، والعلم لا يحصل من مثل هذا الكتاب، بل  يمكن للإنسان أن يبتلى بشيء مما في الكتاب، أو يحصل له شيء مما فيه خطورة  بسبب ما هو موجود في الكتاب من الأمور التي لا تليق ولا تنبغي.
والإنسان لا يتسع عمره لأن يقرأ كل شيء، وهناك كتب سليمة، وفائدتها كبيرة،  وهي كتب علمية، وأصحابها من أهل العلم الذين يعول عليهم سواء في المتقدمين  أو المتأخرين، فكون الإنسان يقرأ في مثل تفسير ابن جرير، وتفسير ابن كثير،  وتفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي من المعاصرين يجد فيها الخير الكثير، ويجد  كلام العلماء، ويجد نفَسَ العلم والعلماء، لا سيما مثل تفسير ابن سعدي  رحمه الله، فهو تفسير نفيس مع وجازته، عباراته واضحة سلسة، وفيه استنباطات  دقيقة، وهو كتاب يصلح للخواص والعوام، لو قرئ على العوام في المساجد حصلوا  منه الفوائد وعرفوا معاني القرآن، ولو اطلع عليه الخواص لوجدوا فيه العلم  ودقة الاستنباط، فإن الرجل أعطي فهماً في كتاب الله عز وجل، ووفق للاعتناء  به، فمن يقرأ كتبه وتفسيره يجد العلم الغزير، ويجد كلام العالم، ولهجة  العالم التي هي واضحة وجلية.
وأما كتاب سيد قطب فإن فيه ما فيه، فعلى الإنسان أن يشتغل بما هو خير، وبما  هو مأمون الجانب، وبما يأمن على نفسه العواقب منه من كتب نافعة، وأما مثل  هذا الكتاب الذي فيه تخليط، وفيه جموح فكري، وإرخاء القلم بأن يكتب أموراً  لا تنبغي ولا تصلح، كالكلام في بعض الأنبياء، بأن يقول عن موسى: إنه عصبي،  ويقول عن عثمان رضي الله عنه في بعض كتبه: إن خلافته فجوة، وهذا حط من شأن  عثمان، وأنه في خلافته أدركته الشيخوخة، وأنها فجوة.
هذا كلام ساقط لا يصلح ولا يليق، بل أمير المؤمنين عثمان بن عفان رضي الله  عنه حصل في زمنه الخير الكثير، وحصلت الفتوحات، وكان إلى نهاية حياته في  عقله وفهمه وعلمه، ما حصل عنده شيء يجعل مثل هذا الشخص يقول: إنه أدركته  الشيخوخة، وأن خلافته كانت فجوة.
هذا كلام ساقط خدمة لأعداء الإسلام والمسلمين الذين يريدون أن يأخذوا ممن ينتسب إلى السنة شيئاً يستدلون به على أهل السنة.
والحاصل: أن مثل هذا الكتاب لا ينبغي أن يشتغل به، وإنما يشتغل بما هو  مأمون الجانب، وبما فيه السلامة، وبما فيه العلم، والكتاب الذي يخرج بنتيجة  وبسلامة، يخرج الإنسان منه بعلم وبسلامة، أما كتاب سيد قطب فإنه لا يحصل  فيه علماً، وقد يخرج منه ببلاء.
وأما طعنه في عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، فهو موجود في كتاب شخصيات إسلامية.
تكلم عن عمرو بن العاص ومعاوية قال: إنهم أصحاب غش ونفاق.
هذا معاوية بن أبي سفيان كاتب الوحي عنده غش، فمعناه: أنه يدخل في القرآن  شيئاً ليس منه، وهو كاتب الوحي، والرسول ائتمنه على كتابة الوحي! نعوذ  بالله من الخذلان! وأبو زرعة الرازي يقول: من ينتقص أحداً من أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه زنديق، وذلك أن الرسول حق، والكتاب حق، وإنما  أدى إلينا الكتاب والسنة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهم يريدون  أن يجرحوا شهدونا ليبطلوا الكتاب والسنة، والجرح بهم أولى وهم زنادقة.                                                                                    باب السجود في إذا السماء انشقت واقرأ من شرح سنن ابي داود.العباد

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

السؤال
  ما رأيكم في كتاب الأساس في التفسير لـ سعيد حوى، وما رأيكم في مؤلفه؟

الجواب
  لا أعرف الكتاب، لكن أعرف أن صاحب الكتاب مخلط، وأنه لا يصلح أن يقرأ شيء من كتبه لما فيها من التخليط، وعلى الإنسان أن يقرأ الكتب المأمونة والكتب النافعة التي يخرج منها بفائدة، مثل الكتابين اللذين أشرت إليهما: كتاب (إعلام الموقعين) و (زاد المعاد)، ومثل تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي، فالإنسان إذا أراد أن يقرأ تفسيراً مأموناً وتفسيراً واضحاً يمكنه أن يقرأه ويكمله وهو بعبارات واضحة، جلية فعليه بتفسير الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله، فهو تفسير قيم وعظيم يصلح للعامة والخاصة؛ لأنه بعبارات واضحة يفهمها الخاص والعام، فليس فيه: (قيل كذا وقيل كذا وقيل كذا)، فهذه أشياء قد تشوش على العامة، فإن عباراته واضحة جلية، فهو يحلل الآيات ويبين معانيها بعبارات واضحة جلية مفهومة، فعلى القارئ أن يقرأ لأناس عندهم سلامة من التخليط، ويكونون أهل علم وليسوا أهل مناهج جديدة منحرفة عن الجادة. العباد شرح سنن ابي داود باب الرجل ينظر إلى المرأة وهو يريد أن يتزوجها قسم الاسئلة

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

تفسير محمد أسد ، قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم في رسالة لمعالي الأمين العالم لرابطة العالم الإسلامي : 
تعلمون ما جرى في مجالس دورة المجلس التأسيسي الماضية حول [ تفسير محمد أسد  ] و ما تم من وجوب [ إتلاف ] التفسير و [ عدم توزيعه ] ، و إصدار بيان من  الرابطة ببيان الأخطاء الواقعة فيه . 
مجموع الفتاوى 13/122

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما شاء الله موضوع طيب بارك الله فيك  زد زادك الله من فضله

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

يرفع للإستزادة والإفادة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابن محمود

هناك تفسير قيم جدا لكنه مع الأسف الشديد ليس مشهورا مؤلفه أحد أئمة السلف وهو الحافظ ابو أحمد القصاب المتوفي سنة (360 ) واسم الكتاب نكت القران تجد فيه فوائد كثيرة وقد أكثر من الرد علي الجهمية والمعتزلة و المرجئة فيقول مثلا عند الآية حجة علي الجهمية فيما ينكرون ..كذا ويذكر الدليل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

للفائدة ينظر:
مناهج المفسرين عقائدهم
https://majles.alukah.net/t157775/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وينظر:
مدخل إلي علم مناهج المفسرين
ttps://majles.alukah.net/t153074/

----------


## السليماني

*بارك الله فيكم ...*

----------

